# How to stress test an IOCP server ?



## xlink (Feb 13, 2010)

I've been trying to do an IOCP server in C#.net but don't know for certain if it can actually scale to 10k+ clients or not, does anybody have any ideas on how to check this ?


----------



## Clement (Feb 13, 2010)

xlink said:


> I've been trying to do an IOCP server in C#.net but don't know for certain if it can actually scale to 10k+ clients or not, does anybody have any ideas on how to check this ?



You will need a client that is preferably away from your internal network (half way around the world is good), if you really want to test it for the wild yonder cloud.

You can test it locally, but that would not yield real world, practical results. In fact, you may as well guess if you are going to do this.


----------



## LenHolgate (Feb 13, 2010)

*With an IOCP client?*

I test my C++ IOCP server framework using a client built using similar code. The client scales and so can create 1000s of concurrent connections. You can then run the client on many machines and push your server to see how many concurrent connections it can handle.

I've written about this here: http://www.lenholgate.com/archives/000564.html and provide a free download for a version of my client test tool here: http://www.lenholgate.com/archives/000568.html


----------



## xlink (Feb 15, 2010)

thanks


----------

